# Has anyone recently moved to Nerja/Frigiliana?



## VikkiK (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, I would love to hear from anyone who has recently moved to Nerja/Frigiliana area....

How have you found the move? Any problems??.... Have you settled? 

We were looking at moving to the area towards the end of the summer this year... We spent a few weeks over there in July and had a look at a couple of properties but we have not (yet) bitten the bullet!

Any advice would be much appreciated 

Many thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We moved to the area just over two years agor and my parents moved here just over a year ago. The first winter proved that the villa we were renting was a summer holiday job, definitely not suited to the winters here - we were flooded twice!! Our new villas is much better and even after the dulge we had no leaks - so far. Spend as many fact finding visits as you can here and explore the coastal towns and inland from them from Nerja to Torre del Mar. We live in the campo between Torrox and Frigiliana; we have fantastiv views of the mountains and sea as well as Frigiliana and Nerja. It has taken us all of our time so far to find out the best places to buy the things we need at the best prices and still we discover new places. Couple of weeks ago I went into a local butcher on Torrox Costa and what a find. Clean, well presented and excellent meats and cheese. 

My parents love it here. Retired and with a far busier social life than they could have ever managed in UK. Pitfalls? Watch out for dodgy estate agents - there are plenty of them here all trying to get the limited custom around. We know the best and the honest ones so when you are ready pm me and I'll let you know the secrets!! But as a starter and for armchair viewing you can't do better than Kyero Mobile for sales and rental. They are not agents simply a portal for most of the agents in the area and for news. A great site to start with. Another great site full of info about the local villages and towns with plenty of pics is Axarquia east of Malaga on the Costa del Sol in Andalucia southern Spain . Plenty here to while away long winter nights in UK. Also check out Meteomalaga - Malaga Weather for, well, weather and also a couple of good webcams, plus plenty of other interesting info. There a couple of interesting supermarkets, apart from Lidl, Mercadonna, Supersol, Dia, Eroski, Mas and Aldi. Iranzos in the centre of Nerja at the roundabout for the road down to the coast and the large Carabeo car park, Calle de Rodriguez Acosta. Sells almost everything you can't get anywhere else including most types of sugar, treacles and English Teas as well as tins of spaghetti, Heinz baked beans etc. Some of it is at reasonable prices and some is a bit steep but it depends on what it is you need and how much you are prepared to pay for it. Then, along Torrox Costa on the road down to the lighthouse (almost opposite a really good paint and DIY shop and the butcher) is Russell's British Store. A bit cheaper than Iranzo but much smaller but if they haven't got it, they will usually get it for you. Both are worth a visit and explore so you know what it is they stock in case you are desparate!! And, one final bit of useful info, is again on Torrox Costa the road opposite Eroski has a MiniMart which is open on Sundays until 2 pm. And they sell some of the best veg around.

You need more questions answered, just ask!!!


----------



## Naythan (Sep 18, 2012)

As an experienced maintenance man in Nerja I would not buy a place here in Andalucia without having lived in it for a full year beforehand. They are very good at temporary "coverup" jobs here, avoiding the proper repairs if at all possible if they expect to sell the place. Some places flood or are brutally hot. Insect swarms may park themselves in your yard for several months. Black mold may surface from below freshly whitewashed walls given a few weeks of rainy weather. Make a deal where you can apply the years rent to the purchase if you decide to keep it. 
Just my 2 cents....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Good advice from Naythan. Rent for a few years first to make certain this is really where you want to live, then go for a rent to buy scheme...


----------



## Jayann (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi. Did u move over to Frigiliana? We are moving over in June with a 3 and one year old and am trying to make contact with schools also. How is it going?


----------



## Jayann (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi. We are also looking to move over this June 2014. We think we want to be in frigiliana and have two boys aged 3 and 1. How are you finding it?


----------



## Cooliobab2009 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi Thrax
I wonder if you would help me urgently, I intend to come today.

I would really appreciate your input, thank you.

We have had problems some years ago in Portugal and are keen to listen to others as they have “been there and done that”


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Cooliobab2009 said:


> Hi Thrax
> I wonder if you would help me urgently, I intend to come today.
> 
> I would really appreciate your input, thank you.
> ...


email sent today, sorry for delay


----------

